# Weekly Texas Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Amarillo, TX Fri Oct 24, 2008 USDA-TX Dept of Ag Market News

Weekly Texas Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices steady. Movement and trade activity is 
slow to moderate. Supply short to moderate on Alfalfa and Coastal Bermuda in 
most areas. There have been some comments made about buyers resisting current 
price levels, expecting hay price to decrease since many other markets have 
declined over the last several weeks. Sellers on the other hand resistant to 
take a loss on their hay sales by decreasing prices, as fertilizer and fuel 
prices were expensive this growing year. Many areas in Texas have received 
moisture late last week and earlier this week, helping pastures for grazing and 
winter wheat growth. Colder temperatures have been felt by the Panhandle this 
week, bringing the hay season to a close. In other areas, most are either done 
with cutting and baling or are working on their last cutting or cleaning up some 
fields. The state of Texas Department of agriculture has the Hay and Grazing 
Hot Line set up for buyers and sellers, number is 1-877-429-1998. The web site 
for TDA is www.tda.state.tx.us. Prices for hay and pellets quoted per ton 
except where noted.

Panhandle:
Alfalfa: Small Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 230.00-250.00, 
instances up to 300.00; Good to Premium quality 200.00-230.00, 6.50-7.00 per 
bale. Large Squares: Delivered: Supreme to Premium quality 200.00-260.00; Good 
to Premium quality 175.00-200.00.
Chopped Alfalfa: Delivered to feedlots: North: 185.00-200.00. South: 195.00-
210.00, instances dairy hay 215.00-240.00.
Coastal Bermuda: Small squares: Delivered: 7.00-7.50 per bale. Large rounds: 
Delivered: Premium quality: 140.00; Good quality 125.00-135.00.
Prairie Hay: Small squares: Delivered: 185.00; 7.00 per bale. 
Sorghum-Sudan Grass: Large Rounds: FOB: 120.00.

West Texas: 
Alfalfa: Small Squares: FOB: Premium to Supreme quality 200.00-285.00, 7.50-
10.00 per bale; Good to Premium quality 195.00-210.00; 7.50 per bale. Large 
Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 230.00-260.00; Good to Premium 
quality 200.00-230.00.

North, Central and East Texas:
Alfalfa: Small Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 200.00-270.00, 
7.00-10.00 per bale; Good to Premium quality 6.00-7.00 per bale. FOB: Good to 
Premium quality 5.00-7.00 per bale in the barn. Large Squares: Delivered: 
Premium to Supreme quality 230.00-260.00; Good to Premium quality 200.00-230.00; 
Good quality 180.00-200.00.
Coastal Bermuda: Small Squares: FOB: Premium quality 6.00-7.50 per bale; 
Fair to Good quality 4.00-5.50 per bale. Large rounds: FOB: Premium quality 
60.00-90.00 per roll; Good quality 45.00-60.00; Fair quality 30.00-40.00 per 
roll.

South Texas:
Coastal Bermuda: Small squares: FOB or delivered locally: Premium quality 
7.50-8.50 per bale; Good quality 4.00-7.00 per bale. Large rounds: FOB: Premium 
quality 65.00-85.00 per roll; Good quality 40.00-65.00; Poor quality 30.00-40.00 
per roll.

Detailed Quotations - Texas 
Alfalfa Panhandle West N.C./East South
Small squares
Supreme/Del 230.00-270.00 200.00-270.00 
Premium/Del 230.00-270.00 200.00-270.00 
Good/Del 200.00-230.00 
Supreme/FOB 200.00-285.00 
Premium/FOB 200.00-285.00 
Good/FOB 195.00-210.00 
Large squares
Supreme/Del 200.00-260.00 200.00-250.00 230.00-260.00
Premium/Del 200.00-260.00 200.00-250.00 230.00-260.00
Good/Del 175.00-200.00 180.00-200.00 180.00-200.00
Fair/Del 
Supreme/FOB 
Premium/FOB 
Good/FOB 
Large rounds 
Premium/Del 
Good/Del 
Chopped/Del 185.00-240.00 
Grass Hay
Small squares
Premium/Del 
Good/Del 
Fair/Del 
Premium/FOB 
Good/FOB 
Large squares
Good/Del 
Large rounds
Good/Del 140.00 
Good/FOB


----------

